# After a very long absence in Windows Media Center land I'm coming back to TiVo



## deepthinker (Oct 25, 2002)

Just got my Roamio Plus today and the 4 TB WeaKnees drive arrives tomorrow.

I left TiVo soon after the full OTA HD switch and the coming of the original Ceton InfiniTV 4 PCIe card to pursue the HTPC route and stop paying monthly TiVo fees. It's had its ups and downs living in the Media Center world over the years and I've always loved the ease of expandable storage and moving things around etc. That being said the writing was on the wall with Microsoft making people pay for WMC in Windows 8 as an add-on and no more updating it and I have had some hardware issues etc with the complexity that comes with a P.C. setup from time to time. Honestly though, I'm just tired of tinkering and having to support any P.C. in the house. Heck I even switched to being an all Apple iDevice and Mac household in the past year after having built my own P.C.'s for 2 decades, because these days I want stuff that 99.99% of the time just works. Tired of having to f around with crap here and there, just getting too old for it. Does the Apple and TiVo ecosystem cost more, sure, but to me the peace of mind is worth it and both have always been slick.

So, after very little discussion with the wife, she's never liked WMC and missed TiVo, we're coming back to TiVo. Went ahead and plunked down the cash for lifetime on the Roamio, so I don't have to be perturbed about seeing that fee every month and now that I can have 6 tuners in one box without having to have multiple TiVo's that fill our needs it just fits. I still think the price of the TiVo Mini is a bit of a ripoff with lifetime for bedroom watching, but I guess it isn't really more than an Xbox 4GB slim as an MCE extender, and I'm not really a gamer, so that's all those were ever used for anyway. So, guess you guys will be seeing me around. Might have a few questions or two from time to time after being away so long.


----------



## deepthinker (Oct 25, 2002)

Wow, so a great welcome back from TiVo. Plugged in the Roamio, went through guided setup, it did a software upgrade, and once complete and rebooted it's telling me it needs to be activated. I purchased it from Tivo.com with Lifetime along with a Mini also with Lifetime. LOL I tried doing the activation online and it was wanting me to pay for a plan again?? Obviously called them.

I was actually surprised when it showed up via UPS today, because as of this morning it still says Order Processing and still does right now when I just looked. I just ordered on Saturday. WTF? Anyway, the rep was tripping out and wasn't sure what was happening. After being on hold for awhile I was told I'm not the first person this has happened with today. My case was being transferred and someone would be contacting me once they've resolved the issue. So strange and not real confidence inspiring to say the least after being away for a couple of years.


----------



## deepthinker (Oct 25, 2002)

The actual error I got after the software update and final reboot was actually one of the most hilarious parts. This is the exact text

"Go to UNKNOWN and enter your TiVo Service number to activate this UNKNOWN. The UNKNOWN will not work without an active service subscription"

I obviously get what it's saying. It sees no active subscription, but someone needs to do some dialog work in the UI. Go to the UNKNOWN?? Who the heck is going to know what that means? unknown was in all caps like that as well. LOL


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

DOH! Well, it seems that TiVo shipped you an unactivated box by mistake. Every box they sell directly now comes with activated service unless you specifically ask for an unactivated one so you can transfer service over from an existing box. Sounds like someone in the shipping department got the 2 piles mixed up.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

TiVo boxes ship out of Texas (maybe even the DFW area) if I remember correctly. That's why you got it so quickly.

The UNKNOWN stuff is a fairly typical programming technique. The values are calculated and merged into the rest of the message at runtime. It couldn't determine what values to merge in for some reason, so it basically showed UNKNOWN as a failsafe.


----------



## deepthinker (Oct 25, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> DOH! Well, it seems that TiVo shipped you an unactivated box by mistake. Every box they sell directly now comes with activated service unless you specifically ask for an unactivated one so you can transfer service over from an existing box. Sounds like someone in the shipping department got the 2 piles mixed up.


Well that doesn't quite make sense as the TSN of the box should be tied to the order # shipped that had lifetime bundled. But then again, she saw the activity of it being ordered, but did ask me for the TSN. In my mind this seems to point to some backend system screwing things up somehow. She did say after several times on hold that I was not the first call with this kind of issue today. I'm willing to put up with the delay, but that kind of thing could completely put off new customers that might say screw it I just want to return this crap.

Doesn't help that after the CSR told me the case was being transferred to another group and went to end the call that I had to explicitly ask for the case number. She also didn't say anything about anyone calling me back, I had to explicitly ask before she hung up. Want to know her answer "Yeah someone _should_ call you back." LOL To which of course I said, "Someone _should_ call me back or someone _will_ be calling me back?" at which point she answered they would be calling me back. Of course here we are a couple of hours from that time and no call yet. Guess I'll get a call tomorrow.


----------



## deepthinker (Oct 25, 2002)

mrizzo80 said:


> TiVo boxes ship out of Texas (maybe even the DFW area) if I remember correctly. That's why you got it so quickly.
> 
> The UNKNOWN stuff is a fairly typical programming technique. The values are calculated and merged into the rest of the message at runtime. It couldn't determine what values to merge in for some reason, so it basically showed UNKNOWN as a failsafe.


Ahh makes sense on the unknown part. Oh and I checked the shipping box and you're right it came from Fort Worth, so just on the other side of town from me.

Here's something more interesting to this whole thing I just discovered. I don't see the charge from TiVo from Saturday on my credit card statement online at all. So, either my bank is a little slow showing it, which is weird because it usually shows pending, or they actually shipped this stuff out so fast that their own system still says processing when I look at order history, even though I haven't actually been officially charged yet?? That would make absolutely no sense whatsoever though? Who the hell ships out products without making sure they were paid first? LOL


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I have been close to switching back for the past few months.

Was going to do it 4 weeks ago but saw a deal on a 60 in tv and bought that instead.


I feel same way about just wanting stuff to work. I gotta couple of macs now too and some iOS devices in addition to my htpc and non-htpc.

Let us know what you like about coming back to Tivo as time goes on and what if anything you miss about WMC. It would help anyone like me who is still thinking about switching back.


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

trip1eX said:


> I have been close to switching back for the past few months.
> 
> Was going to do it 4 weeks ago but saw a deal on a 60 in tv and bought that instead.
> 
> ...


I had been with Tivo since it's inception with the 14 hour single tuner Philips box. I've had every model since then. I went to WMC for a while then bought an old version of Beyond TV for $35 which instantly upgraded itself. I used two dual tuner HD HomeRun receivers as I was stricktly OTA. So I had everything the Roamio basic has without any monthly fees. The Tuners were excellent and the Beyond TV interface was adequate. The problem is none of this was Tivo, Tivo just works better. I'm back with a Roamio Basic and I couldn't be happier, again, Tivo just works better. Remember, what you hear on a forum board like this are the problems people are having, not so much of the people who are happy with their Tivo which is the large majority as it should be.

Ed


----------



## deepthinker (Oct 25, 2002)

Called yesterday and was told that not only were there multiple cases like mine on Monday but even more pouring in Tuesday/Wednesday. Some kind of major SNAFU had them send out a bunch of boxes that weren't activated. Said they were fully aware of the problem and the solution and that I didn't need to call them back and that I wouldn't be receiving a return call. I was told my box should be automatically activated within 24-48 hours via the daily call, but that I could try a manual call here and there to see if it is done sooner. Didn't elaborate as to what kind of problem there actually was though that caused it in the first place of course. As of right now though, going on day 4 with the box powered on, but not activated.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

deepthinker said:


> Called yesterday and was told that not only were there multiple cases like mine on Monday but even more pouring in Tuesday/Wednesday. Some kind of major SNAFU had them send out a bunch of boxes that weren't activated. Said they were fully aware of the problem and the solution and that I didn't need to call them back and that I wouldn't be receiving a return call. I was told my box should be automatically activated within 24-48 hours via the daily call, but that I could try a manual call here and there to see if it is done sooner. Didn't elaborate as to what kind of problem there actually was though that caused it in the first place of course. As of right now though, going on day 4 with the box powered on, but not activated.


You might want to keep forcing connections.


----------



## deepthinker (Oct 25, 2002)

I've forced daily calls at least 2 times a day and even restarted each day as well. I even for the heck of it did a CDE earlier today. Still not activated. so...

I called them again today and got a seemingly knowledgable CSR that said the whole 24/48 hour thing I was told for activation is something I should not have been told. I should have been told 3-5 business days. I actually asked this time what the problem really was, as I figured I wouldn't get a straight answer before. I was told that they are in the process of upgrading a bunch of systems and that obviously things weren't going according to plan. No more specifics than that, but at least nice to hear someone say something acknowledging the huge F up. I am definitely not the only one and was told this is a widespread issue with the escalation team. This issue in the past week has affected numerous folks buying new units that should have been activated and can't be after the fact.

The final thing I was told is that my box should be active by Wednesday, maybe sooner, however they do know for sure what the problem has been, and are doing their best to resolve everyone's activation issue as quickly as possible.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

That sucks, I'd be demanding reimbursement for the trouble.


----------



## deepthinker (Oct 25, 2002)

Bytez said:


> That sucks, I'd be demanding reimbursement for the trouble.


Oh trust me, if this new box isn't activated by Monday, which would be a week since it arrived, then it's very likely that my return to TiVo was very short lived, and I'll just stick with my current HTPC setup and return my Roamio and Mini both with lifetime subs. I work in tech and can understand back-end systems having issues, but having a TiVo that was purchased with a lifetime sub from their web site still not working after a week is way beyond ridiculous.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

I bet its taking longer to get resolved with their offices closed last week with the holiday. They say anything worth having is worth waiting for...


----------



## trickymost (Mar 23, 2009)

jwbelcher said:


> I bet its taking longer to get resolved with their offices closed last week with the holiday. They say anything worth having is worth waiting for...


I hope this is not serious.

I work in software and while my employer is extremely work-life balance focused, if we push out something which impacts billing, revenue or has bad PR, everyone is expected to work around the clock, 24-7 until we fix the issue.

That includes weekend and holidays, and I don't believe my employer is the exception.

If you were serious, I'm shocked at how people continue to be apologists for TiVo's inexcusable customer attitude.


----------



## postal (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm in the exact same boat. When my Premiere died, I ordered a Roamio and Mini (using one of spherular's codes).
I received the hardware on Thou but received the same message that the units were not activated. Customer service said it was a known issue and that it would fixed in 24 hours. Nothing was fixed over the holiday and weekend so I called again today. I was told that the 24 hour timeline was incorrect and that it would be 3-5 business days from today AT BEST. As a 15-year TiVo customer I was hoping for better service and a better response than basically "deal with it".
At least the charge fell off my bank account so I haven't actually paid for the useless boxes, which is also obviously an indication that something is broken in their process.
I have always loved my TiVos but the apathetic and almost insulting attitudes from the customer service reps will have these boxes back in the mail by the end of the week as things currently stand.


----------



## deepthinker (Oct 25, 2002)

Wow they must have had some mega serious backend systems issues. I just got the "Your TiVo Order Has Shipped" e-mail with the tracking number for the boxes I received last Monday. LOL Also got the Roamio and Mini welcome e-mails about a half hour ago. So, I just forced yet another connection and at last the activation message is gone and system info is showing my lifetime. So they have obviously gotten things sorted out or are at least working their way through folks.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

glad tivo got you going, welcome back!


----------



## postal (Jul 7, 2014)

deepthinker said:


> Wow they must have had some mega serious backend systems issues. I just got the "Your TiVo Order Has Shipped" e-mail with the tracking number for the boxes I received last Monday. LOL Also got the Roamio and Mini welcome e-mails about a half hour ago. So, I just forced yet another connection and at last the activation message is gone and system info is showing my lifetime. So they have obviously gotten things sorted out or are at least working their way through folks.


Same here. While typing my rant above I received the Order Has Shipped email (obviously since I received it 4 days ago). I forced a connection and the Roamio is now activated. Now to go check the Mini.


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

postal said:


> Same here. While typing my rant above I received the Order Has Shipped email (obviously since I received it 4 days ago). I forced a connection and the Roamio is now activated. Now to go check the Mini.


Glad to hear that. I wonder who flicked the off switch for product activation when they turned out the lights for their week off!


----------



## deepthinker (Oct 25, 2002)

postal said:


> Same here. While typing my rant above I received the Order Has Shipped email (obviously since I received it 4 days ago). I forced a connection and the Roamio is now activated. Now to go check the Mini.


My mini had made a call this morning while still sitting on the guided setup screen and was all ready to go when I finished setup.


----------



## deepthinker (Oct 25, 2002)

spherular said:


> Glad to hear that. I wonder who flicked the off switch for product activation when they turned out the lights for their week off!


LOL, no kidding.


----------



## deepthinker (Oct 25, 2002)

Now that I'm activated, I popped my WeaKnees 4 TB drive into the Roamio Plus that has also been sitting here since mid week and I'm now going through guided setup again. Figured it was best to wait until this thing was activated and working and I had a good initial/activated backup/original drive before I popped the new drive in there. Well and I had also read I would probably have to activate the CableCard again after a drive swap. Don't want to go through that hell twice. LOL

First time I've used WeaKnees. I did all my drive upgrades in the past using MFS Tools etc. This was a complete breeze. Just pull it out of the box, pop it into the TiVo, and then off to the races!


----------



## deepthinker (Oct 25, 2002)

Since I've been awhile for awhile in HTPC land can someone please remind me about Overlap Protection?

If I set it to "No, cancel the lower priority program, it will still record another airing if say it's an HBO show that repeats multiple times a day/week right?

Edit: Going to post this in main forum. More likely to get a quick answer there.


----------



## deepthinker (Oct 25, 2002)

Well other than the long delay from what were obviously seriously abnormal TiVo backend systems issues all is now right with the world and I'm back in TiVo land. WeaKnees drive upgrade went without a hitch and now shows 637 hours of HD. Amazingly enough the Verizon FiOS cablecard move also went smooth. I was off the phone and good to go in 10 minutes tops. Immediately tested the box out by letting the TiVo record 6 things at once for about 20 minutes and everything looks all set.

I had been thinking about switching to Charter Cable with their new Spectrum TV/Internet as I could save about $30 for the same triple play over Verizon and even get a speed bump on my Internet to 60 Mbps, but man all of the things I've read in HTCP forums and here about Cablecos and tuning adapters has me really gun shy about making a switch.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

All good things come to those who wait


----------



## deepthinker (Oct 25, 2002)

If like me, (A few here in my thread already said they were considering coming back like myself) you had a WMC/HTPC setup, and are thinking of going back to TiVo as I did, you should feel comfortable doing so. When I left TiVo, my last boxes were two HDTivo units, but I tried the Premiere shortly after its release and returned it. I found the Premiere's to be uber slow with the HD UI and very buggie. and ended up returning both. I then made the decision to move to the WMC/HTPC world with Ceton/HdHomerun and deactivated all my TiVos. (FYI, both my 2 tuner OTA/CableCard HDTivo's have been sitting in my spare/junk room for a couple of years wrapped to keep dust away, in case anyone wants to take them off my hands) ;-)

Well rest assured that these new Roamio models are about as quick if not more so to navigate and channel change now as as a current WMC/HTPC with Ceton or HDHomerun tuner. However, I still don't get why TiVo hasn't made the settings menus without the same HD interface, but whatever. Once set up, you really don't go there again for the most part anyway.

So far, I'm loving being back with TiVo, but using a universal remote took some work, research/tweaking, and I'd like to share my experience.

I currently have a pair of Logitech Harmony One remotes. One bedroom and one living room that I keep sync'd with the same config in case one dies.

FYI, if you use the exact model numbers for the Roamio and the Mini when adding the devices to your Logitech, you'll get full functionality with thumb icons for thumbs up/down along with colored icons for the A, B, C, D buttons, at least on the Roamio. Mini just shows thumb icons for thumbs up/down and then A, B,C, D as text buttons. However, if like myself you're used to having a one touch button to get to My Recordings/WMC or My Shows/TiVo like old TiVO's with the List button, then you'll need to take a different approach as I did. (Yes, I know you can just hit the TiVo button twice to get to My Shows, but why do that when you could jut hit the List button)

Don't set up your TiVo Roamio or Mini in Logitech remote software using the current model numbers. Instead, add a device using the old Series 3 TiVo DirecTivo "HR10-250" model number. This will give you the List command to go straight to "My Shows" and pretty much 99.9% of the other buttons hard/soft just as they should for both Roamio and Mini. The only thing you'll need to do is to have your Harmony learn the A,B,C,D, TiVo, and Back buttons to your device.

Now once you've got your device added/keys learned, then go make a "Watch TV" activity, bur do not choose "Watch TV (TiVo)" option. Instead choose "Watch TV ( DVR or PVR other than TiVo) and then select DirecTV TiVo.

After doing all of the above you'll have all your commands/keys, including a 1 touch button to My Shows. I personally set the Harmony One for Menu to be List/My Shows, Exit to be Exit and Channel Previous below directional buttons to be Back. By default lower left + will be clear and E/enter/previous tuner, but I almost never watch anything live so I couldn't care less about a shortcut to jumping from tuner to tuner or back and forth.

After you've created your activity, if you just add LCD buttons to the screen and type Yellow, Red, Blue, Green for the name of the button it will create those color icons and you just map those to the A,B,C,D you've already taught the remote. Like I said, this works for both the Roamio and Mini.

Hope this helps my fellow WMC/HTPC folks considering come back to TiVo as I did.


----------

